

Building Scala at Scale - jakozaur
http://www.sumologic.com/blog/company/building-scala-at-scale

======
lespea
I use a similar approach at work (though with a vastly smaller codebase ~ only
20k lines or so). I don't get why they're using maven though; sbt is amazing;
especially with 0.13.2 and the new hash algorithm, not to mention all of the
great plugins it brings.

~~~
wink
I've only used Scala briefly (and then sbt fulfilled my meager needs) but from
the rants by people I follow, each one of them shifted between sbt and mvn
every 1-n releases over the years, because the one they were currently using
annoyed them too much.

Then again I guess this goes hand in hand with the old criticism that the
various releases are not backwards compatible.

